# US AMPS US B-100



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm hoping to get a few things fixed about this amp when time permits. Someone changed this part that's circled an put the wrong blame one in it. Is there anyone that has this particular model of amplified crossover that can tell me what the number is on this chip. The B-52 amplified crossover uses the same chip. If anyone has either one and wouldn't mind opening yours up an taking a look at it I sure would appreciate it, there's a few chips that it can be I'm just trying to cut to the chase so I won't need to experiment with the various ones until I get it right. Thanks for any help


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

One more thing, the original chip that came out of this amp was a single channel like that of a 741 op-amp it's not a dual channel like a LM-833 op-amp. Reason I know this, the circuit has pins 4 & 7 connecting to the power source like the 741 chip would be, not like the 833 where power is applied to pins 4 & 8. Thanks again


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

Been a while since I've been here. This is now in working condition ?


----------

